# DIY 8 string floyd rose by Valkkio



## TJV

Chop and weld!

I've had this on my mind for long time and today I decided to do this.
I bought two six string tremolos and cutted them in pieces.

After cutting and making precise measurements it was ready for welding.
I used angle grinder for cutting and grinding to get it right. For welding I used tig.

As you can see I did more chamfer to middle of weld and added material for strength, otherwise it's melted together.

A little bit of bead blasting before and after welding.
After welding I grinded flat surface under the saddles and bottom of the base plate for brass block.

Two saddles in the middle needs little shimming plates to be higher. Possibly other saddles needs to be lowered.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Looking lovely, mate!


----------



## sk3ks1s

Probably the coolest thing I've ever seen. I don't like trems, but that's just fucking cool.


----------



## nostealbucket

Thats just awesome.


----------



## troyguitar

Looks exactly like something I would do, I approve!


----------



## sell2792

Pretty cool man, do you have a guitar you're putting this into? If so, post a shit ton of pics.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Outstanding! So can I start mailing you Floyd parts now or should I wait? 



troyguitar said:


> Looks exactly like something I would do, I approve!


 
Yes... Yes it does. Pink sparkly doom needs one of these! How the hell did you go about making the bridge for that one again anyway?


----------



## TJV

sell2792 said:


> Pretty cool man, do you have a guitar you're putting this into? If so, post a shit ton of pics.



Not yet. I'm about to do it. 
It's not going to be any spectacular. Something really simple. Mahogany body, maple/walnut neck, ebony fretboard without inlays. D-activators maybe.


----------



## ahull123

Nice, I am in the middle of the same project, although, I am not a welder, so I had to get a machine shop to do mine. what are you going to do for a tone block? two thumbs way up!!!


----------



## Alcmiller

WOWcool


----------



## avenger

Banjo Floyd \m/


----------



## TJV

ahull123 said:


> NIce, I am in the middle of the same project, although, I am not a welder, so I had to get a machine shop to do mine. what are you going to do for a tone block? and what guitar are you putting it in?



I'm gonna do that block of brass or stainless steel.
Guitar is upcoming.


----------



## adrock

pretty awesome man


----------



## orakle

looks really cool. but mechanically i dont think it'll be viable :S

anyways, keep us updated ;P


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

the little one should be for a ukulele


----------



## ahull123

why wouldn't it work, the weld is stronger than the surrounding metal, as long as baseplate is completely flat, it should work fine...


----------



## TomParenteau

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> the little one should be for a ukulele


 That's what I was about to say: Put the 4-string one on your electric uke!


----------



## idunno

You going with stainless block or brass? Just curious on the tonality it would have. 
*
Or Adamantium*

like a nerd.....


----------



## metalman_ltd

Way to be creative man. Mad props.


----------



## SirMyghin

Nice work, looks like a damned fine job. The bead blast on the base plate looks stellar too.


----------



## Infamous Impact

That looks super cool. How do you think the F will be hold up?


----------



## Variant

Noice.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

Cool!


----------



## Tranquilliser

Wicked.

Let's just hope the Low F# can intonate correctly.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

Tranquilliser said:


> Wicked.
> 
> Let's just hope the Low F# can intonate correctly.



i think depends on the scale


----------



## ahull123

I think it will be fine, one of the members here has the Cooley LACS with floating trem, and he wasn't complaining about intonation, my concern would be more in spring tension? I am no expert though.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

ahull123 said:


> I think it will be fine, one of the members here has the Cooley LACS with floating trem, and he wasn't complaining about intonation, my concern would be more in spring tension? I am no expert though.



you can put as much springs as you want hhehehehehe!!


----------



## Van

I'm diggin that 4-string Floyd Rose there.
I've always wanted an 8 string with a floating tremelo

also, 'Licensed under Floyd under Floyd Rose Patents' sounds like the makings of an epic rap song to me


----------



## demonx

Fuck yeah!

Thats thinking outside the box. I love this type of creativity


----------



## BlackMastodon

Looks awesome, very clean welds.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

demonx said:


> Fuck yeah!
> 
> Thats thinking outside the box. I love this type of creativity



The same exact thing was accomplished four years ago probably even earlier.


----------



## apiss

Are you planning to repaint the beaseplate black? Because I think it would look awesomesauce.


----------



## Jontain

Haha thats so awesome, the little 4 string bridge looks epic too!


----------



## Curt

a uke floyd would be so cool. 

Always love a good DIY job.


----------



## sell2792

Someone mentioned in another thread talking to someone at FR and they said they are working on making an 8 string trem (?) and the guy who had the Rusty gitfiddle said the spring tension wasn't too bad.


----------



## Maurobrazil

What did you do with the rest?
Maybe a Metal Ukulele ehehe


----------



## AndreasD

Should've got one from Devries. 'Rythm in jump under floyd rose'


----------



## SD83

AndreasD said:


> Should've got one from Devries. 'Rythm in jump under floyd rose'


'Licensed under Floyd dancing close to you?" 
Anyway, nice job. I agree with apiss that it would look even better if it was repainted, are there any plans? (Fuck black, go chrome!  )


----------



## TJV

SD83 said:


> 'Licensed under Floyd dancing close to you?"
> Anyway, nice job. I agree with apiss that it would look even better if it was repainted, are there any plans? (Fuck black, go chrome!  )



I gotta paint it or send it to powder coating. Otherwise it's gonna rust.


----------



## Pooluke41

'Licensed under Floyd under Floyd pats.' Not as good as Devries one..

EDIT: Shit Ninja'd.


----------



## failshredder

Make a four-string guitar tuned in fifths, too. C G D A or D A E B.

HELL YEAH


----------



## scherzo1928

failshredder said:


> Make a four-string guitar tuned in fifths, too. C G D A or D A E B.
> 
> HELL YEAH


 
why did you have to give me GAS.


----------



## Van

failshredder said:


> Make a four-string guitar tuned in fifths, too. C G D A or D A E B.
> 
> HELL YEAH



or G D A E, then you could play violin songs


----------



## Pooluke41

And make it fretless.


----------



## simulclass83

Haha we're more interested in the 4 stringer


----------



## failshredder

Soon we'll need a new sub-forum. RRGs -- Restricted Range Guitars.


Honestly, the idea of a four-string fretless tuned in fifths makes me jizz.


----------



## rasguitars

I always thought of just making a baseplate because of the F# intonation problem.If this works I'll be making one for sure.Good luck man.Mad props for taking a risk.


----------



## Jontain

I want to see 4 string trem now, could be epic


----------



## AeonSolus

i bet i can play meshuggah on that 4 stringer just fine


----------



## Konfyouzd

What about the sustain block?


----------



## Xaios

I remember seeing pics of something similar a couple years ago, someone had done the same thing, only with two LoPros. It looked pretty awesome, as does yours.


----------



## TJV

Xaios said:


> I remember seeing pics of something similar a couple years ago, someone had done the same thing, only with two LoPros. It looked pretty awesome, as does yours.




I've always wanted to do this with Ibanez Lo Pros but I don't think they are weldable.


----------



## intense134

Looks good man , I think meshuggah had the modified lopro on the early LACS 8 strings


----------



## TJV

intense134 said:


> Looks good man , I think meshuggah had the modified lopro on the early LACS 8 strings



I was thinking same early this morning. I need to search some pics of those earliest versions.

Edit:
I found this on my computer. Early fixed bridge. Made of two six string bridges. There is shim plates under four saddles.


----------



## intense134

Thats the one i was thinking , I also had to shim the trem on my 8 to get the correct radius also if you look at the pictures of the munky lacs 8 it has shims in the middle saddles .


----------



## leandroab

Smoking seriously harms you and others around you.

Fuck it this 8 string floyd looks niiice!


----------



## Fktpguitfiddle

sweet dude! way to put my 2 favorite things together, welding and guitar! haha nice work!


----------



## Ironbird

I have to give you two thumbs up for this!


----------



## Mvotre

build one like this, with four strings


----------



## TJV

I started to do neck for this project. Maple/walnut with ebony fretboard.


----------



## SD83

Beautiful! Wood combination, headstock shape, the woods themselfes, I totally like all of it


----------



## AxeHappy

failshredder said:


> Honestly, the idea of a four-string fretless tuned in fifths makes me jizz.






You mean a violin!


----------



## tubarao guitars

so, watch the man playing that miniguitar at 3:42min jamming with Stanley Jordan:
YouTube - &#x202a;Armandinho e Stanley Jordan - Little Wing 1&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I like the 4-string bass floyd you made there


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

AxeHappy said:


> You mean a violin!



Just use an absurdly long trem arm and put it on a violin!


----------



## Daggorath

Looks nice, though it's rather difficult to get the bridge 100% accurate given the swelling that occurs when welding.

Oh, and there's undercut on your weld. Sorry, couldn't help it. Work looks fantastic otherwise!


----------



## Erick Kroenen

that neck looks so nice ....


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oh shit... You're not effin' around.


----------



## TJV

Here's something I've been doing recently.
I made big stainless steel sustain block. 70x15x34 (millimeters).
Bridge base plate is now black as you can see. It's nice!

Locking nut is made of two seven string items. String spacing seems to be great and it's 55mm wide. I used some Locktite Super to glue it together. Ibanez 8 string locking nut would have been way too expensive to me.

I put metric thread inserts into neck. Those screws in the picture are not the final ones, only testing.

I bought D-activators from Jaden Rose. Thanks! Those weren't available at my local music store when I needed them.

Head stock is covered with ebony veneer and there is some cheap Gotoh knock off tuners.

Neck joint feels great even it's not ready yet. Joint is longer and more sleek than Ibanez AANJ. I use Ibanez as a some kind of reference point and measurement table. I did that neck same thickness as a RG2228. 

Body shape is pretty much same as RG7 and it is going to get carved top but I don't know yet what style to use. Traditional "les paul" carved or Ibanez style arch top?


----------



## intense134

You do some fantastic work man !!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Well dayum... Ibanez should start making their heels/cutaways like that...


----------



## SirMyghin

That sustain block is huge, I love it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That is one tasty looking heel man. Awesome work.


----------



## ahull123

Valkkio...yours' is coming along nicely!!!! can't wait to see the finish...

here's a pic of the progress I have made, finally got my trems back from machinist..... took way longer than it should have....


----------



## TJV

ahull123 said:


> Valkkio...yours' is coming along nicely!!!! can't wait to see the finish...
> 
> here's a pic of the progress I have made, finally got my trems back from machinist..... took way longer than it should have....



Dude! That looks awesome!


----------



## ahull123

Thanks, but yours is going to be way nicer!!! I have to have people create my ideas, you are doing it yourself and that is way better in my book! keep the pics coming. My bodies are getting cut this week... are you doing any inlays for your guitar?


----------



## TJV

ahull123 said:


> Thanks, but yours is going to be way nicer!!! I have to have people create my ideas, you are doing it yourself and that is way better in my book! keep the pics coming. My bodies are getting cut this week... are you doing any inlays for your guitar?



Only side dots maybe two small dots to 12 fret.
I found some glow in the dark stuff for side dots but I don't know how long they keep glowing. Maybe I'll just use some 2mm alloy bar.


----------



## youheardme

This is fuckin' awesome!

Good job man


----------



## ahull123

That carved top is going to be the icing on the cake!!! you should do some kind of really cool/classy ...gothic/celtic inlay on the 12th fret..... that guitar is screaming for it.... no matter what you do that guitar is going to be top notch.


----------



## ahull123

more pics......


----------



## TJV

ahull123 said:


> more pics......



They are coming asap. Right now I'm not even able to do anything. I'm far from home.


----------



## Prydogga

Awesome job dude, the guitar build especially looks exemplary, quite a nice looking guitar there 

The trem reminds me of a 540 PII 8 string I saw some time ago, someone had bravely stuck two original Edges together, looked amazing.


----------



## Swyse

The post says he made that trem block, thanks for quoting all the pictures and not reading the post though.


----------



## Just A Box

Man, that is coming out very nice. I hope the trem works out as planned. That whole project is PRO-Fessional looking. Really great work. You should be totally proud of the results... kudos. 

One thing I noticed: On the neck bolts, did you switch to 1/4-20 flat top machine screws? The reason I ask is that I'm nearing the end of my first build and used stainless inserts for the neck, and could find no source for black, oval top machine screws and am using what appears to be the same type you show in the later pic of the rear heel. I found stainless oval head 1/4-20 bolts at a marine store and plan on using them, in case you're looking for that factory oval head look. They're still not black to match my ferrules, but any time you can get stainless hardware, I'm in favor of it.


----------



## Sofos

the small one should be for a violin.  awesome work man! i approve


----------



## demigod

awesome. Welll done. I presume you used an argon or co2 welder?


----------



## TheSixthWheel

It might be to late to recommend an arch top shape, but being that the body is already pretty much an RG, I'd definitely go for an RGA style arch top. I feel it'd just suit it more. Besides, SO many cheap guitars From Korea and China have that other arch top, like the LTD and Schecter guitars. Why not go for something which isn't quite so common. Before choosing an LP style archtop, I'd just turn it into a full blown RG with a forearm contour and leave it at that.

Great job on everything in this build, it's looking clean and classy. Did I read correctly that you used Loctite to adhere the sides of the locking nut together? There's so much pressure on the nut of an 8 string guitar, is Loctite gonna be enough?

Make another 4 string trem'd guitar with the left over FR pieces, and sell it to Max Cavalera. He uses 4 strings on 6 string guitars all the time - so much so that in an interview he mentioned something about ESP potentially making him a 4 string sig guitar. But he'd probably want a fixed bridge anyway...Still, it'd be kickass to make a 4 string trem'd guitar.

Again, great work. Give it an RGA style arch top, stain the body a dark earthly colour and I believe you'll have a subtle/understated, stylish and classy 8 string guitar. 

Cheers 

EDIT - Btw, fucking nice sustain block!


----------



## capone1

I think I speak for everyone when I say we'll probably need video when she's done.


----------



## JamesM

adagius_inner_djent said:


> where did you got that tremolo block?



*quote half a page of photos*

*ask simple question that didn't even need the quote*


----------



## Ruins

damn it, this turns out so nice!!! cant wait to see the final result!


----------



## TJV

demigod said:


> awesome. Welll done. I presume you used an argon or co2 welder?


I use Argon gas to weld, there might be 0,01% oxygen too.



TheSixthWheel said:


> I'd definitely go for an RGA style arch top. I feel it'd just suit it more. Besides, SO many cheap guitars From Korea and China have that other arch top, like the LTD and Schecter guitars.
> 
> Did I read correctly that you used Loctite to adhere the sides of the locking nut together? There's so much pressure on the nut of an 8 string guitar, is Loctite gonna be enough?



All of this is just experimental build.
I glued some other parts with that same glue and tried to twist and break but it's quite hard shit.

You might be right about that carved top. But I don't want make it look like copy of Ibanez. I need to do it my way.



Just A Box said:


> One thing I noticed: On the neck bolts, did you switch to 1/4-20 flat top machine screws? The reason I ask is that I'm nearing the end of my first build and used stainless inserts for the neck, and could find no source for black, oval top machine screws and am using what appears to be the same type you show in the later pic of the rear heel. I found stainless oval head 1/4-20 bolts at a marine store and plan on using them, in case you're looking for that factory oval head look. They're still not black to match my ferrules, but any time you can get stainless hardware, I'm in favor of it.



I'm gonna use allen bolts there. It's hard to find stainless black bolts. Needs to be painted. It's not big deal to me if it's flat head screw or lens top screw.


----------



## ShadyDavey

That mate, is freakin' awesome.

Top marks!


----------



## vansinn

failshredder said:


> Soon we'll need a new sub-forum. RRGs -- Restricted Range Guitars.
> 
> 
> Honestly, the idea of a four-string fretless tuned in fifths makes me jizz.



Tuning it in sixts would make it an Extended Restricted Range Ukuletar 

This is some really neat piece of work, extended whichever way 
The only issue I might be worried about would be how the post/knife bearing points will handle the added pressure..


----------



## guy in latvia

amazing work man, cant wait for some more progress pics!


----------



## TJV

Today I started to do carved top. Lots of sanding left. Cavities for electronics and tremolo strings are done. Wooden covers for them. All wire holes are drilled. Pick up cavities needed some attention too. Now pick ups sits low as possible and tight against the body.


----------



## Swyse

The carving of the top looks awesome. The horns are boss.


----------



## TJV

I sanded body with 120 grit. I did recessed knobs and switch. I'm waiting to get Warwick strap locks and black knobs. Pots are 500 ohm and 1K ohm Dimarzios. Pick up switch is also 5-way Dimarzio. I got stainless steel jumbo frets for this.

I'm gonna oil finish this but I think I'm gonna stain it black first.


----------



## scherzo1928

holy cow, that looks great. You are also moving quite fast!


----------



## silent_k

Wow -- this looks fabulous. I love the way you recessed the switch! Maybe that's a common style for a blade switch but I feel like I haven't seen it done that way elsewhere (not too familiar with Ibanez, tho).

If you decide to do the black stain, I recommend checking out Behlen's Jet Black Solar Lux stain. I just used it recently for the first time on a poplar body and it came out very cool.


----------



## capone1

Getting better and better


----------



## idunno

Looks great! you use a round carving chisel on the horns? They are nice and curvy.


----------



## guitarister7321

valkkio said:


>


Hells yeah. 4-string. Reduced Range Guitar FTW.

The finished Floyd came out very nice though.


----------



## technomancer

Looking good


----------



## TJV

idunno said:


> Looks great! you use a round carving chisel on the horns? They are nice and curvy.



I use this machine to do carvings. It just needs steady hands. Works with air pressure.


----------



## vansinn

valkkio said:


> I use this machine to do carvings. It just needs steady hands. Works with air pressure.



Interesting tool - who makes it? Seems to me you must have an awesome workplace; got a pic or two of it?
Nice progress on the guitar, looking forward to the finish and sound clips to demo how well that super bridge works 

Hehe, looks like a hybrid of a torque wrench for an Indy car and a meat hammer for the steak


----------



## TJV

vansinn said:


> Interesting tool - who makes it? Seems to me you must have an awesome workplace



That's Yama or Wurth, can't remember but there is many other brands too. I think it's "bandfile" in english.
Yes it's very nice place to do all kind of works. It's basically metal work shop.

Today I have set all frets in their places. Ends are unfinished. I did recessed strap locks and tested how it's hanging on strap. There's no neck dive yet but there's gonna be more weight, locking nut and tuners.


----------



## RubenBernges

Awesome work! Especially the neck joint, reminds me of Conklin bolt ons.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

gahhh!!!! wire it, string it and make a demo!!! i need to hear it haha


----------



## BlackMastodon

Really love the look of that recessed input jack, considering doing that on my build now. Also great work on that upper horn, that strap button isn't going anywhere now. Awesome build man, keep it up.


----------



## TJV

Today I was finishing frets but I left it half way. I was so tempted to put strings on and test play it. 
First I tucked small piece of tree between sustain block and body so the bridge was fixed. Then I put strings on and tuned it. Next step was mounting the springs. I was setting fourth one but bridge wasn't pulling back at all. I mounted fifth spring and bridge was floating and that piece of wood slid away. Bridge was almost parallel and I was happy.

It sounds and plays well but it's just acoustic. I need to adjust intonation but it's not even far from correct. I need to set neck slightly higher because trem couldn't be any more lower. It starts to scrape cover plate if I set it lower. Little sheet of ebony could be great under neck joint.

I have to put it to parts and do final sanding and adjustment. Now it's good time to try if neck is too thick or wrong shape. Carved top has started to annoy me so that's gonna change at least. Horns are staying but rest of body is going to get softer carve.


----------



## capone1

No arch top huh? I think they look cool kinda P.R.S./Les Paul, but damn are they a pain to do.


----------



## guy in latvia

loving the contours on the body, awesome!


----------



## Ruins

looks hell sexy!!!! the tone poti is kinda not needed but what the heck. 
good job!!


----------



## drmosh

Looking really good! Amazing job!


----------



## TJV

Ruins said:


> looks hell sexy!!!! the tone poti is kinda not needed but what the heck.
> good job!!



Yeah. I rarely use tone pot. In future I could replace it to switch for piezos.


----------



## Soubi7string

valkkio said:


> Today I was finishing frets but I left it half way. I was so tempted to put strings on and test play it.
> First I tucked small piece of tree between sustain block and body so the bridge was fixed. Then I put strings on and tuned it. Next step was mounting the springs. I was setting fourth one but bridge wasn't pulling back at all. I mounted fifth spring and bridge was floating and that piece of wood slid away. Bridge was almost parallel and I was happy.
> 
> It sounds and plays well but it's just acoustic. I need to adjust intonation but it's not even far from correct. I need to set neck slightly higher because trem couldn't be any more lower. It starts to scrape cover plate if I set it lower. Little sheet of ebony could be great under neck joint.
> 
> I have to put it to parts and do final sanding and adjustment. Now it's good time to try if neck is too thick or wrong shape. Carved top has started to annoy me so that's gonna change at least. Horns are staying but rest of body is going to get softer carve.



I literally shit my pants in my bed as I saw this.......


----------



## TJV

Body is stained black and tung oiled. Looks pretty good. 
I did electrics too. There's 3-way switch. Middle position is for both pick-ups outer coils.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Holy tits! I thought you were done it before but now it looks even better!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Fuck that's gorgeous!


----------



## Ruins

i love the simplicity, the clean lines, this finish just screams awesome!!!!


----------



## stevo1

what did you use to stain the body?


----------



## dan0151

Man that thing is nice


----------



## TJV

stevo1 said:


> what did you use to stain the body?



It was water based stain from brand called Maston.


----------



## Sepultorture

valkkio said:


> I was thinking same early this morning. I need to search some pics of those earliest versions.
> 
> Edit:
> I found this on my computer. Early fixed bridge. Made of two six string bridges. There is shim plates under four saddles.



I like this, having the two bridge pins on the back of the plate makes more sense than just one, stops any possible stripping of the pin from the wood


----------



## Vinchester

I LOVE your guitar  That's massively professional work there!

+rep for you man. Waiting to see it finished.


----------



## TJV

Now it's finished.
I applied clear coat several times to neck and then sanded and buffed it to get nice smooth satin finish.

Side dots are made of 2mm alloy welding rods. Looks good enough.
Neck screws are stainless now.

I got tremolo working with four springs. It feels much better now.

I'm totally satisfied with this build. I't plays well and looks evil.


----------



## scherzo1928

Awesome job man. I particularly love the carving, but it's all niiice.


----------



## orakle

phenomenal


----------



## vansinn

That's some sexy machine there 
Simple lines with a dramatic effect, love it!

I'm very curious about how well the whammy stays on pitch after abuse..
You gotta hand us some toneclips when time permits.


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign

Epic build man GREAT JOB!!! I love the carved top!


----------



## musikizlife

wow man! This is incredible!
Love how clean the lines are!


----------



## 77zark77

WOW ! very nice !
please let us hearing it !


----------



## JamesM

Wow!


----------



## GATA4

Holy shit.


----------



## the fuhrer

definitely one of the best home build's I have seen. The color combo is so evil looking.


----------



## Floody_85

Epic build man. Absolutely love everything about it. The carve and finish really grab me!


----------



## TimSE

That finished result is excellent!


----------



## MetalBuddah

VIDEO NOWWWW!!!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Now THAT is hot. Nice job!


----------



## Levi79

I really have to stop going to the last page of build threads before seeing it come together. Beautiful man.


----------



## Rorschach

the fuhrer said:


> definitely one of the best home build's I have seen. The color combo is so evil looking.



+1
Just fantastic, man. Just fantastic


----------



## ilmari

Nicely done bro, that is one massively good looking erg. Can't wait to try it out and play some bad code with your mesa.


----------



## Ruins

this build is


----------



## Nesty

I love that colour, it makes it look as evil as fuck! Post some clips of this masterpiece!


----------



## flo

valkkio said:


> Body is stained black and tung oiled. Looks pretty good.




I LOVE the way Finns always underrate things 
Dude, this is so fucking amazing!


----------



## sk3ks1s

Christ! I thought you were just making a trem. I had no idea that this thread was a full build.
Incredible work, man.


----------



## samincolour

sk3ks1s said:


> Christ! I thought you were just making a trem. I had no idea that this thread was a full build.



This! 

Looks amazing, definitely brightened up my day!


----------



## Syriel

So, when are you gonna start accepting orders? 

Love everything about your build. Fantastic work. I had that 8 string floyd idea stuck in my head after seeing Steve Vai's original UV created with sticking two Original Edges to build a 7 string trem. Seeing someone actually do it is just AMAZING.



Its so sexy. DO WANT.


----------



## Nag

holy wack O_O

love the look of that guitar, especially the carved top ! awesome idea to do an 8-string FR, dunno if licensed FRs have good materials but ey, this is epic anyways !


----------



## joaocunha

Insane, mate. Congrats!


----------



## m4rK

Very clean, impressive work! I love this thing!


----------



## Kr1zalid

I know it's a little late but I really want to say you did amazing work...


----------



## SammyKillChambers

Man that is fucking impressive. How much did this cost you to build? (materials, tools, etc) Really interested in building myself an 8


----------



## Bouillestfu

best build I,ve seen on these forums yet!


----------



## ahull123

OK, you've had some time with this, what's your feelings on the trem? was it worth? is it stable?
I am just curious if mine is a huge waste of time/money or a homerun......


----------



## TJV

ahull123 said:


> OK, you've had some time with this, what's your feelings on the trem? was it worth? is it stable?
> I am just curious if mine is a huge waste of time/money or a homerun......



It works well if you'r not wanking the whammy bar.  It's not so stable as it should. I guess it would be better with real deal knife edges.


----------



## ahull123

when you said "real deal" did you mean real floyds?


----------



## TJV

ahull123 said:


> when you said "real deal" did you mean real floyds?



Those might work better. Id like to try that with two Lo Pro Edges because they got hardened knife edges.


----------



## mot666

sick. i love it. thought it just a trem to start with. wikid idea.


----------



## Machva

Sepultorture said:


> I like this, having the two bridge pins on the back of the plate makes more sense than just one, stops any possible stripping of the pin from the wood



i had problems with 1 pin on 6 string ... but i just cutted neck plate of an old strat drilled 3 extra holes (one in the middle) & now under my fixed edge sits neckplate, holds anything


----------



## Ron Head

Great ! I'm gonna get me 2 Floyd 8ers , for a Floyd 9 ! ... 2 same ones i guess for better endresult 

tbc


----------

